# Masterbuilt Cold Smoker vs. AMNPS



## Drew3308 (Dec 29, 2017)

So I just got my MES 40 and was sold on using the AMNPS. A lot of people seem to be buying the Masterbuilt cold smoke attachment. Has anyone used both? What would be the better set up? Here is a link to the attachment:


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm testing out a tube smoker I picked up for $12, I hung the tube from a rack I set over the top of the element set up. The smoker is full of smoke and its flowing out the stack just great. I have also done 3 smokes in my MES 40 with the AMNPS tray setting in the bottom next to the element and its never failed to put out lots of smoke. Currently the AMNPS tray is in my mail box mod smoking up some butter in the gasser and the tube is in the MES smoking up some cheese. I'll get a pic of the tube in the MES when I open the door next time.

For the money and ease of use I would pick up a cheap 12" and 6" tube off Amazon or EBay and smoke away.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 29, 2017)

The Masterbuilt Cold Smoke attachment still uses chips and are prone to have various kinds of issues. Pellets are a lot more consistent in how they produce (TBS) smoke whether you put the tray inside your MES or in a mail box mod.

The consensus around here is that the tube smokers put out TOO MUCH smoke for an MES and the tray is a better option. You don't want smoke just flowing out the stack. It should be thin and bluish in color and almost invisible. Any smoking guru will tell you white and or grey smoke is bad and will leave bitter and creosote tastes on your food. If more smoke is desired for a specific reason, then both ends of the tray can be lit.


----------



## hank2000 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have both and have used both I like the AMNPS the best   I can get almost 12 hours of smoke from my AMNPS the best I could ever get out of my MES cold smoker was 4 hours no mater what I did plus the chips got hung up in the chimney and I had to take a stick of something and push them down.  The AMNPS is light and forget if done right it’s the best I have found for generating smoke 
Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 29, 2017)

I bought 2 40" MES units last year. I bought 2 of the MES cold smoker attachments a couple of weeks later. The cold smokers are a pain in the butt. The chips will stick due to creosote build-up in the chimney and fail to fall on the electric burner. I would have to go out every 30-45 minutes to push the chips down. I now use 2 AMNTS that I lay in the bottom tray. Once lit, they last for about 5 hours or so giving a nice slow smoke out of the top vent.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 29, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> The Masterbuilt Cold Smoke attachment still uses chips and are prone to have various kinds of issues. Pellets are a lot more consistent in how they produce (TBS) smoke whether you put the tray inside your MES or in a mail box mod.
> 
> The consensus around here is that the tube smokers put out TOO MUCH smoke for an MES and the tray is a better option. You don't want smoke just flowing out the stack. It should be thin and bluish in color and almost invisible. Any smoking guru will tell you white and or grey smoke is bad and will leave bitter and creosote tastes on your food. If more smoke is desired for a specific reason, then both ends of the tray can be lit.



I decided to test you statement about the tube putting out to much smoke for the MES so I went and switched the AMNPS and tube around in my smokers to see if there is any truth to the tube putting out to much smoke or any more smoke then the AMNPS.

This whole thin blue smoke deal has always been a mystery to me as mine always looks white weather I'm burning wood or running the AMNPS in my gasser or using the AMNPS in the MES. I have never had the volume of smoke come out of my gasser as I do out of the MES.

If I lit both ends of the AMNPS in the MES the smoke coming out of the stack would but a Diesel tractor to shame on a cold frosty morning.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 29, 2017)

Just walked out and looked at the smokers, have to say the AMNPS is putting out as much if not more smoke then the tube and its rolling out of the exhaust.
Plus the AMNPS tray raised the cabinet temp by 3 degrees so I would have to say that its burning hotter then the tube.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 29, 2017)

I don't know what you were trying to accomplish by doing what you did. And I have no interest in trying to second guess your methods- too many details. By design (theoretically) the tube will run a bit hotter because it is semi-enclosed and heat can build up in it more than the tray which is open on top. Also the volume of pellets loaded in the tube versus the tray will also have a factor. The tray location, MES size and generation of MES, plays a big part in how much oxygen it will get to burn the pellets in an appropriate manner. Give Todd a call and Amazen and he can explain this better than I can as he is the one that designed it. He is a member and sponsor here on this site.

I personally have never felt a need to light both ends of my AMNPS. I did try it for smoking some sea salts. I had mixed results.


----------



## troutman (Dec 29, 2017)

I use both the tray and the tube in my pellet pooper.  I don't see a whole lot of difference between the two as far as smoke levels.  I would also agree that neither produces a very good true blue smoke, in fact I would say the smoke is a bit on the acrid side.  I can achieve TBS under the right conditions.  For those who don't understand what that is, it's the holy grail of what you try to achieve in smoking.  Look closely, its nearly invisible .......


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 29, 2017)

^^^^^Yeah that!

Troutman-In that photo are you augmenting the smoke in your pellet grill with the use of a pellet tray or tube or can you achieve that without it? In my experience the answer to that is no. <Edit: At least not consistently>


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 29, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> I don't know what you were trying to accomplish by doing what you did. And I have no interest in trying to second guess your methods- too many details. By design (theoretically) the tube will run a bit hotter because it is semi-enclosed and heat can build up in it more than the tray which is open on top. Also the volume of pellets loaded in the tube versus the tray will also have a factor. The tray location, MES size and generation of MES, plays a big part in how much oxygen it will get to burn the pellets in an appropriate manner. Give Todd a call and Amazen and he can explain this better than I can as he is the one that designed it. He is a member and sponsor here on this site.
> 
> I personally have never felt a need to light both ends of my AMNPS. I did try it for smoking some sea salts. I had mixed results.



Basically my unscientific study showed that the tray ran hotter then the tube and both put out the same amount of smoke in the MES or in my mailbox mod on the gasser. So basically I found the exact opposite of what you are stating. I am happy with both products and how I use them. I see no reason to bother Todd as I can figure out what works for me by messing around with things and testing stuff out.

The tray does last longer then the tube.

Now just to be clear my tray is the AMNPS tray and my tube is a $12 job off Amazon and not an Amazen product.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2017)

I have the tray, tube, & MB smoke generator.
They all have their good & bad features & I use each one for different situations.
Although I have to say that if you use the MB unit you need to put some pipe between it & the smoker.
If you don't you will get creosote on your food.
Here is my setup.


----------



## dr k (Dec 30, 2017)

muddydogs said:


> I'm testing out a tube smoker I picked up for $12, I hung the tube from a rack I set over the top of the element set up. The smoker is full of smoke and its flowing out the stack just great. I have also done 3 smokes in my MES 40 with the AMNPS tray setting in the bottom next to the element and its never failed to put out lots of smoke. Currently the AMNPS tray is in my mail box mod smoking up some butter in the gasser and the tube is in the MES smoking up some cheese. I'll get a pic of the tube in the MES when I open the door next time.
> 
> For the money and ease of use I would pick up a cheap 12" and 6" tube off Amazon or EBay and smoke away.


Is it the octagonal one that comes with 2 S hooks? I like the AMNTS in the grill but I don't use the open end cap because I like to light through the perforated stainless steel from below as well.  Mine's round and I usually fill half way for the amount of smoke I want and shake to level across the length of the tube.  It doesn't roll when half filled. Through the window the smoke is light with the AMNPS I use in a mailbox mod for the Mes Gen 1 40, but may look white from condensing water vapor exiting the top vent from just the food and empty water pan, being insulated and having less drafting than other smokers that burn for fuel/flavor.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 30, 2017)

dr k said:


> Is it the octagonal one that comes with 2 S hooks? I like the AMNTS in the grill but I don't use the open end cap because I like to light through the perforated stainless steel from below as well.  Mine's round and I usually fill half way for the amount of smoke I want and shake to level across the length of the tube.  It doesn't roll when half filled. Through the window the smoke is light with the AMNPS I use in a mailbox mod for the Mes Gen 1 40, but may look white from condensing water vapor exiting the top vent from just the food and empty water pan, being insulated and having less drafting than other smokers that burn for fuel/flavor.



Its octagonal but didn't come with S hooks. I just ordered a round and square 6" tube off EBay to use when I don't need a long smoke like in the barbecue.


----------

